# Anyone else here using LWC Swansea??



## AMI2709 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey all.
I am on day 6 of injecting Suprecur and Gonal-F. Have a scan in Swansea on Wednesday to see how my follicles are doing.
Anyone else here at the same stage or used Swansea and Cardiff?? This is my first cycle of IVF..... they recommended the IVF Lite after 5 failed Clomid and Ovitrel cycles 
Ami


----------

